# Gaimon accuses Cancellara of motor doping



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Former pro Phil Gaimon accuses Fabian Cancellara of motor doping in new book | Cyclist

Wow, that's pretty accusatory to put into a book without definitive proof.



> 'I dismissed it until I heard his former teammates talk about certain events where Cancellara had his own mechanic, his bike was kept separate from everyone else's, and he rode away from a "who's who" of dopers,' Gaimon writes in his book.
> 
> He continues, 'When you watch the footage, his accelerations don't look natural at all, like he's having trouble staying on the top of the pedals. That ****er probably did have a motor,' the book extract reads.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

It's more accurately stated that Gaimon thinks it's possible, or even likely, but like everyone else, he's only hypothesizing - he has no proof.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Gaimon has accused Cancellara of multiple forms of doping over the years, so it can be assumed they aren't swapping Christmas cards every year.

Is it true? I have no idea. Until there's concrete proof, I agree with Gaimon that's it's clickbait.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Two professional racers who used their own personal mechanics, not the team mechanics, were Cancellara and Alberto Contador. Alberto used to change bikes often for the big mountain stages he was racing in the grand tours.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

is there anything worth reading in his book? If his "retirement" youtube videos are any indication, the book will sound like it's written by a school girl about bubble gum.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

*Cancellara is now under official investigation for motor doping in the past*

You read that right.

The new head of the UCI is launching an official investigation into Cancellara and his motor doping in the past.

UCI to investigate Gaimon's Cancellara mechanical doping accusations | Cyclingnews.com



> "What I would say regarding the case you are speaking about is that I will try to have more information and *we will investigate*. We will investigate because we need to know exactly what is behind this. Of course, I heard all the rumors, like everybody, and I just want to know exactly. So we will investigate, *that is our job*," Lappartient said.
> 
> "At this level, I cannot say more than this, but I hope that this never happened in professional cycling. If this was the case, it would be a disaster for the image of cycling and that's why we have to fight. I want the people and the fans on the road to be able to trust the result, trust the UCI and trust the controls from our institutions."


And you have to note this as well:

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/11/hidden-motors-former-pro-replaces-controversial-staff-member-uci/

The previous guy at the UCI who Peraud is replacing has been caught, during the TDF, working with the motor providers to alert them of the police being on to them.


The UCI is dirty, has been, they're involved, have been, there's plenty of proof.

The new UCI president is saying that they're going to stop the corruption and actually "do their jobs" by being the police of cycling and investigating and such... 

Do you believe him? So far I don't. Talks a big game though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Be careful what you say about other people absent actual evidence or proof (yes, even on RBR). Defamation, libel, and slander laws are nothing to play with. 

Report: Cancellara demands Gaimon pull book after motor accusation | VeloNews.com


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Be careful what you say about other people absent actual evidence or proof (yes, even on RBR). Defamation, libel, and slander laws are nothing to play with.
> 
> Report: Cancellara demands Gaimon pull book after motor accusation | VeloNews.com


I was just going to post this article.

I thought the comment in Gaimon's book and the quote used in the _Cyclist_ article were a bit risky due to the lack of proof of him using a motor. 

Gaimon is also of the opinion that this was an isolated issue, and stated that current concerns over motor doping in the peloton have been exaggerated.



> 'Motors are not a thing, they never were a thing, but my feeling and the prevailing feeling was that it was him [Cancellara] for a couple of races, then when it became half a scandal it was over,' Gaimon told us, before adding, 'Put a gun to my head and I would say that's what happened.'


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Cancellara probably had a motor.

Said it.

Do something about it Fabian.


----------



## Maelochs (Aug 22, 2016)

Cancelara had one Heck of a motor.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> Do something about it Fabian.


He went to the olympics, rode 450 watts for over an hour to win a gold medal. Then they pulled his crankset off and found no motor.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

JackDaniels said:


> He went to the olympics, rode 450 watts for over an hour to win a gold medal. Then they pulled his crankset off and found no motor.


Fair enough.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I would assume that he or someone at Specialized (what he rode in 2010) would have those winning bikes on display or something, right? I wonder if it would even be possible to determine if they had been tampered with (i.e. had a motor added). Then again, Cancellara supposedly had several bike changes in Paris-Roubaix, so if there was an actual bike with a motor, it could have been one of several used and after the race, taken away and hidden or destroyed. This is definitely tin foil hat stuff, but I don't put anything past what some athletes will do.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I predict Cancellara will sue Giamon (and/or the publisher) for libel if he doesn't pull the book. And Gaimon is gonna have to do it because he won't have the money for a legal defense. Renting out his shack in Big Bear ain't enough funds. And the UCI isn't going to be on Gaimon's side. Anyone wants to bet against this?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Gaimon issues a statement

Phil Gaimon issues statement on Fabian Cancellara motor doping allegation - Cycling Weekly





Phil Gaimon said:


> _In “Draft Animals,” I repeated a rumor that’s well-documented and many years old, and I presented it as such. I stand by my opinion, but it’s exactly that, and anyone who actually opened the book would know that what I said was far from an “accusation.”_
> _
> Put a gun to my head and that’s what I believe so I’d be a liar if I left it out, but I claim no revelations or proof, so I don’t see it being “taken off the shelves” except by the folks buying it. Ironically, that part in the book is dismissing conspiracy theories about motors today as clickbait, and it’s now been turned into clickbait._
> _My friendship with Tom Danielson is a big part of the story, so usually when I get hate mail, it’s calling me a hypocrite for not being enough of a “doper hater.” I didn’t expect this to be pulled out of context or turned into mudslinging, and I’m sorry for anyone who’s wasted time or energy on it. That’s not how I wanted to sell books, and it’s not worth this headache._
> ...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Migen21 said:


> Gaimon issues a statement
> 
> Phil Gaimon issues statement on Fabian Cancellara motor doping allegation - Cycling Weekly


He is still right in a gray area of a fairly complex area of law. Just calling something an opinion doesn't make it such legally speaking. He should honestly consult a good lawyer if he hasn't already:

Opinion and Fair Comment Privileges | Digital Media Law Project

An even better explanation:

Fact vs. Opinion: Setting the Record Straight


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

let's say this goes to court, then is the onus is on Gaimon to prove that Cancellara's bike had a motor? or is it on Cancellara to prove that his bike had no motor? I'm guessing the onus is on Gaimon? If it is, then hell it's gonna be pretty damn hard to prove because that bike may not even exist anymore.

and isn't California libel laws tend to make it easy for the plaintiff to sue?

Either way, I feel that Gaimon is batting out of his league (in terms of legal cost) for what appears to be an attempt to spice up and sell a book.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> let's say this goes to court, then is the onus is on Gaimon to prove that Cancellara's bike had a motor? or is it on Cancellara to prove that his bike had no motor? I'm guessing the onus is on Gaimon? If it is, then hell it's gonna be pretty damn hard to prove because that bike may not even exist anymore.
> 
> and isn't California libel laws tend to make it easy for the plaintiff to sue?
> 
> Either way, I feel that Gaimon is batting out of his league (in terms of legal cost) for what appears to be an attempt to spice up and sell a book.


Yes, it doesn't appear to help Gaimon that he lives in California (at least I think that's where he lives). Typically, the ultimate burden of proof is on the plaintiff (Cancellara if he elects to go that route here), but the opinion thing is a defense, which means Gaimon would have to establish his statement was truly just a rhetorical opinion and not a defamatory statement disguised as an opinion. Cancellara would obviously argue the opposite. Your last sentence sums up my feelings precisely.


----------



## Maelochs (Aug 22, 2016)

Gaimon published a "well-documented rumor" about a sports star spread by people whose tiny ... egos couldn't stand getting whipped by the clearly superior rider (and he was. Sorry. i'm a fan but even if I hated him I'd have to admit he was like Cavendish in his prime or Sagan now .. . The Best in their metier.)

Then Gaimon goes to a big cycling mag/site and says "Be sure to notice that even though my book is about everything else .... Cancellara cheated. But that's not clickbait ... go click on it and see."

Yeah dude, none of us have ever seen a publicity scheme before.

Good thing that that was a well-documented" rumor. I'd hate it if it was just a rumor of a rumor.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Ah, come on, pro cyclists cheating? It is very rare and only the occassional abberation like Armstrong cheats. 


<script>(function () { var pb_blacklist = ["adrunnr","successforyu.clickfunnels.com","fmovies.se","in-365-tagen.info","5000-settimanale.com","shop.mazzugioielli.com","maxigossip.com","lp.yazizim.com","beyourxfriend.com","99tab.com","zzqrt.com","canuck-method.net","bewomenly.com","playnow.guru","datingforyou-48e1.kxcdn.com","trafficnetworkads24.com","sistemadedinerogratis.com","canuckmethodprofit.co","consumerresearchnetwork.com","securemacfix.com","zz3d3.ru","zd1.quebec-bin.com","hot-games4you.xyz","om.elvenar.com","superpccleanup.com","gomediaz.com","judithi.xyz","free.atozmanuals.com","yoursuccess.ravpage.co.il","123hop.ir","quizcliente.pw","aussiemethod.biz","hlpnowp-c.com","picbumper.com","shaneless.com","anacondamonster.com","altrk1.com","health.todaydiets.com","download.weatherblink.com","happyluketh.com","go.ameinfo.com","50kaweek.net","thepornsurvey.com","ofsiite.ru","fulltab.com","1000spins.com","time2play-online.net","vintacars.com","welcome.*****saga.com","free-desktop-games.com","download.televisionfanatic.com","theprofitsmaker.net","sgad.info","algocashmaster.net","sunmaker.com","topvipdreams.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornvideos.com","filesharefanatic.com","safedownloadhub.com","7awlalalam.blogspot.com","tvplusnewtab.com","trendingpatrol.com","moneymorning.com","ifileyou.com","classifiedcanada.ca","firefan.com","methode-binaire.com","letmetell.com","kenduktur.com","getafuk.com","yotraleplahnte.ru","jackpot.88beto.com","pwwysydh.com","search.queryrouter.com","v.lvztxy.com","*****saga.com","saffamethod.com","prezzonline.com","searchprivacy.website","3d2819216eb4e1035879-7c248de0c99745406e9b749fc86ec3e4.ssl.cf1.rackcdn.com","only2date.com","mysagagame.com","themillionaireinpjs.net","wlt.kd2244.com","quickprivacycheck.com","hotchatdate.com","autotraderbot.com","z1.zedo.com","youlucky2014.com","traffic.getmyads.com","appcloudprotected.com","safensecure.com-allsites3.xyz","newpoptab.com","static.williamhill.com","myhealthyblog.co","greatestmobideals.com","sweetclarity.com","mgid.com","securepccure.com","autopengebygger.com","am15.net","es.reimageplus.com","o2.promos-info.com","it.reimageplus.com","west****s.com","spinandwin.com-ser.pw","reimageplus.com","vodafone.promos-info.com","vinnmatpengar.se","movie.ienjoyapps.com","love4single.com","origin.getprice.com.au","ohmydating.com","lp.want-to-win.com","yabuletchrome.ru","bamdad.net","gotositenow.com","vcrypt.pw","newtabtv.com","mon.setsu.xyz","youforgottorenewyourhosting.com","zone-telechargement.ws","land.pckeeper.software","ad.adpop-1.com","advancedpctools.com","videos.randolphcountyheraldtribune.com","web-start.org","softreadynow.installupgradenowfreshandforyou.website","uplod.ws","pornhubcasino.com","maxbet.ro","2016prizefeed.com","thevideo.me","wantubad.com","tavanero.com","xcusmy.club","daclips.in","gaymenofporn.online","jackpotcitycasino.com","italian-method.com","getsearchincognito.com","youjustwonprize.com","finanz-nachrichten.me","quizcliente.site","da.reimageplus.com","jkanime.net","britmoneymethod.com","uae.souq.com","ka.azzer.net","safensecure.xyz","8t.hootingrhejkz.online","www6.blinkx.com","wizzcaster.com","comparaison-prix.com","vodlocker.lol","fr.reimageplus.com","free.fromdoctopdf.com","userscloud.com","myprivatesearch.com","fanli90.cn","tutticodicisconto.it","mediadec.com","gogamego.thewhizproducts.com","download.weatherblink.com","free.videodownloadconverter.com","we-are-gamers.com","sesso.communityadult.net","lp.blpmovies.com","search.queryrouter.com","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","lp.blpmovies.com","go.ppixelm.com","r0.ru","sesso.communityadult.net","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","ppixelm.com","cyberguardianspe.info","we-are-gamers.com","loginfaster.com/new","www.alfacart.com","www.foresee.com","mobile-win.com","www.plusnetwork.com","www.amicafarmacia.com","www.ienjoyapps.com","cheapcheap.io","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","nova.rambler.ru","free.gamingwonderland.com","p9328ujeiw1.ru","mobilecasinoclub.co.uk","pfhsystem.com","regtuneup.com","theprofitsmaker.net","bodogpromotions.eu","heroesreplay.org","financialsecrets.info","mymoneymakingapp.com","sunmaker.com","888casino-promotions.com","vogliosesso.com","scienceremix.com","allinonedocs.com","arabia.starzplay.com","allirishcasino.com","advancepctools.info","movie.ienjoyapps.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","b2.ijquery11.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","securefastmac.tech","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","1000spins.com","search.queryrouter.com","pfhsystem.com","reimageplus.com","offer.alibaba.com","searchlistings.org","search.queryrouter.com","search.queryrouter.com","mybinaryoptionsrobot.com","duplicashapp.com","search.queryrouter.com","bestgame.directory","droidclub.net",".rivalo.com","yoursuperprize.com","mediaexplained.com","om.elvenar.com","shinar.club","revitoleczemacream.com","freelotto.com","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","download.bringmesports.com/","allinonedocs.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","multtaepyo.com","search.queryrouter.com","czechmethod.com","consumerview.co","wayretail.com","72onbase.com","funsafetab.com","search.queryrouter.com","speedyfiledownload.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","quantomcoding.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","popads.net","onclkds.com","consumerview.co","12kotov.ru","ruhotpair2.fingta.com","easytelevisionaccessnow.com","ahwrd.com","lpeva.com","ppgzf.com","zjstx.com","kituure.xyz","join.pro-gaming-world.com","mackeeperapp.mackeeper.com","tracknotify.com","2075.cdn.beyondhosting.net","idollash.com","ds.moviegoat.com","fulltab.com","rackcdn.com","prestoris.com","adsterra.com","swampssovuuhusp.top","streesusa.info","freesoftwaredlul.com","adreactor.com","a-static.com","codeonclick.com","heheme.com","adf.ly","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","openload.co"]; var pb_whitelist = ["www.wunderground.com","linkedin.com","google","www.gmail.com","www.pinterest.com","www.youtube.com","www.facebook.com","search.yahoo.com","chrome://newtab","www.food.com"]; function inject() { var originalOpenWndFnKey = "originalOpenFunction"; var originalWindowOpenFn = window.open; var originalCreateElementFn = document.createElement; var originalAppendChildFn = HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild; var originalCreateEventFn = document.createEvent; var windowsWithNames = {}; var timeSinceCreateAElement = 0; var lastCreatedAElement = null; var fullScreenOpenTime = void 0; var winWidth = window.innerWidth; var winHeight = window.innerHeight; var abd = false; var lastBlockTime = void 0; var parentOrigin = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer || window.parent.location || '*' : document.location; var parentRef = window.parent; //window[originalOpenWndFnKey] = window.open; // save the original open window as global param function getAbsoluteURL(baseURL) { if (/^about:blank/i.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } if (/^(https??\/\//.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } baseURL = location.origin + (!/^\//.test(baseURL) ? '/' : '') + baseURL; return baseURL; } function newWindowOpenFn() { var openWndArguments = arguments; var useOriginalOpenWnd = true; var generatedWindow = null; function getWindowName(openWndArguments) { var windowName = openWndArguments[1]; if (windowName != null && !["_blank", "_parent", "_self", "_top"].includes(windowName)) { return windowName; } return null; } function copyMissingProperties(src, dest) { var prop = void 0; for (prop in src) { try { if (dest[prop] === undefined && src[prop]) { dest[prop] = src[prop]; } } catch (e) {} } return dest; } function isOverlayish(el) { var style = el && el.style; if (style && /fixed|absolute/.test(style.position) && el.offsetWidth >= winWidth * 0.6 && el.offsetHeight >= winHeight * 0.75) { return true; } return false; } var capturingElement = null; // the element who registered to the event var srcElement = null; // the clicked on element var closestParentLink = null; if (window.event != null) { capturingElement = window.event.currentTarget; srcElement = window.event.srcElement; } if (srcElement != null) { closestParentLink = srcElement.closest('a'); if (closestParentLink && closestParentLink.href) { openWndArguments[3] = closestParentLink.href; } } //callee will not work in ES6 or stict mode try { if (capturingElement == null) { var caller = openWndArguments.callee; while (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.callee.caller != null) { caller = caller.arguments.callee.caller; } if (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.length > 0 && caller.arguments[0].currentTarget != null) { capturingElement = caller.arguments[0].currentTarget; } } } catch (e) {} ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Blocked if a click on background element occurred (<body> or document) ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (capturingElement == null) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened without any user interaction'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (capturingElement != null && (capturingElement instanceof Window || parent.Window && capturingElement instanceof parent.Window || capturingElement === document || capturingElement.URL != null && capturingElement.body != null || capturingElement.nodeName != null && (capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "body" || capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "document"))) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because it was triggered by the ' + capturingElement.nodeName + ' element'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (isOverlayish(capturingElement)) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened when clicking on an element that seems to be an overlay'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block if a full screen was just initiated while opening this url. ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var fullScreenElement = document.webkitFullscreenElement || document.mozFullscreenElement || document.fullscreenElement; if (new Date().getTime() - fullScreenOpenTime < 1000 || isNaN(fullScreenOpenTime) && isDocumentInFullScreenMode()) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a full screen was just initiated while opening this url.'; /* JRA REMOVED if (window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]) { window.clearTimeout(window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]); } */ if (document.exitFullscreen) { document.exitFullscreen(); } else if (document.mozCancelFullScreen) { document.mozCancelFullScreen(); } else if (document.webkitCancelFullScreen) { document.webkitCancelFullScreen(); } useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var openUrl = openWndArguments[0]; var inWhitelist = isInWhitelist(location.href); if (inWhitelist) { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } else if (isInBlacklist(openUrl)) { useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } if (useOriginalOpenWnd == true) { generatedWindow = originalWindowOpenFn.apply(this, openWndArguments); // save the window by name, for latter use. var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { windowsWithNames[windowName] = generatedWindow; } // 2nd line of defence: allow window to open but monitor carefully... ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Kill window if a blur (remove focus) is called to that window ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (generatedWindow !== window) { (function () { var openTime = new Date().getTime(); var originalWndBlurFn = generatedWindow.blur; generatedWindow.blur = function () { if (new Date().getTime() - openTime < 1000 && !inWhitelist /* one second */) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a it was blured'; generatedWindow.close(); blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); } else { originalWndBlurFn(); } }; })(); } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// } else { (function () { // (useOriginalOpenWnd == false) var location = { href: openWndArguments[0] }; location.replace = function (url) { location.href = url; }; generatedWindow = { close: function close() { return true; }, test: function test() { return true; }, blur: function blur() { return true; }, focus: function focus() { return true; }, showModelessDialog: function showModelessDialog() { return true; }, showModalDialog: function showModalDialog() { return true; }, prompt: function prompt() { return true; },  confirm: function confirm() { return true; }, alert: function alert() { return true; }, moveTo: function moveTo() { return true; }, moveBy: function moveBy() { return true; }, resizeTo: function resizeTo() { return true; }, resizeBy: function resizeBy() { return true; }, scrollBy: function scrollBy() { return true; }, scrollTo: function scrollTo() { return true; }, getSelection: function getSelection() { return true; }, onunload: function onunload() { return true; }, print: function print() { return true; }, open: function open() { return this; }, opener: window, closed: false, innerHeight: 480, innerWidth: 640, name: openWndArguments[1], location: location, document: { location: location } }; copyMissingProperties(window, generatedWindow); generatedWindow.window = generatedWindow; var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { try { // originalWindowOpenFn("", windowName).close(); windowsWithNames[windowName].close(); } catch (err) {} } var fnGetUrl = function fnGetUrl() { var url = void 0; if (!(generatedWindow.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.location; } else if (!(generatedWindow.document.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.document.location; } else if (location.href != null) { url = location.href; } else { url = openWndArguments[0]; } openWndArguments[0] = url; blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); }; //why set timeout? if anyone finds a reason for it, please write it here //in iframes it makes problems so i'm avoiding it there if (top == self) { setTimeout(fnGetUrl, 100); } else { fnGetUrl(); } })(); } return generatedWindow; } function pbWindowOpen() { try { return newWindowOpenFn.apply(this, arguments); } catch (err) { return null; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Replace the window open method with Poper Blocker's ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// window.open = pbWindowOpen; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor dynamic html element creation to prevent generating elements with click dispatching event ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = function () { var newElement = originalAppendChildFn.apply(this, arguments); if (newElement.nodeName == 'IFRAME' && newElement.contentWindow) { try { var code = '(function () {\n var pb_blacklist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_blacklist) + ';\n var pb_whitelist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_whitelist) + ';\n ' + inject.toString() + ';\n inject();\n })();'; var s = document.createElement('script');s.text = code; newElement.contentWindow.document.body.appendChild(s); } catch (e) {} } return newElement; }; document.createElement = function () { var newElement = originalCreateElementFn.apply(document, arguments); if (arguments[0] == "a" || arguments[0] == "A") { (function () { timeSinceCreateAElement = new Date().getTime(); var originalDispatchEventFn = newElement.dispatchEvent; newElement.dispatchEvent = function (event) { if (event.type != null && ('' + event.type).toLocaleLowerCase() == "click") { if (!isInWhitelist(newElement.href)) { window.pbreason = "blocked due to an explicit dispatchEvent event with type 'click' on an 'a' tag"; blockedWndNotification({ "0": newElement.href }); return true; } } return originalDispatchEventFn.call(this, event); }; lastCreatedAElement = newElement; })(); } return newElement; }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block artificial mouse click on frashly created elements ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// document.createEvent = function () { try { if (arguments[0].toLowerCase().includes("mouse") && new Date().getTime() - timeSinceCreateAElement <= 50) { //block if the origin is not same var isSelfDomain = false; try { var openUrlDomain = new URL(lastCreatedAElement.href).hostname; var topUrl = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer : document.location.href; var topDomain = new URL(topUrl).hostname; isSelfDomain = openUrlDomain == topDomain; } catch (e) {} if (lastCreatedAElement.href.trim() && !isInWhitelist(lastCreatedAElement.href) && !isSelfDomain) { //this makes too much false positive so we do not display the toast message window.pbreason = 'Blocked because \'a\' element was recently created and ' + arguments[0] + ' event was created shortly after'; arguments[0] = lastCreatedAElement.href; blockedWndNotification({ "0": lastCreatedAElement.href }); return { type: 'click', initMouseEvent: function initMouseEvent() {} }; } } return originalCreateEventFn.apply(document, arguments); } catch (err) {} }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor full screen requests ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function onFullScreen(isInFullScreenMode) { if (isInFullScreenMode) { fullScreenOpenTime = new Date().getTime(); } else { fullScreenOpenTime = NaN; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function isDocumentInFullScreenMode() { // Note that the browser fullscreen (triggered by short keys) might // be considered different from content fullscreen when expecting a boolean return document.fullScreenElement && document.fullScreenElement !== null || // alternative standard methods document.mozFullscreenElement != null || document.webkitFullscreenElement != null; // current working methods } function isInWhitelist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_whitelist); } function isInBlacklist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_blacklist); } function isInList(url, list) { if (list) { return list.some(function (li) { return new RegExp("https?://(www\.|.*\.)?" + li + "+").test(url); }); } else { return false; } } function blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments) { //this is to prevent a site that "stuck" on trying to open a new window to send endless calls to the extension if (!lastBlockTime || lastBlockTime < Date.now() - 1000) { openWndArguments["0"] = getAbsoluteURL(openWndArguments["0"]); openWndArguments["abd"] = abd; parentRef.postMessage({ type: "blockedWindow", args: JSON.stringify(openWndArguments) }, parentOrigin); } lastBlockTime = Date.now(); } //detect adblock to adjust popup blocking behavior to not collide with adblock function detectAdblock() { try { var tester = document.createElement('div'); tester.innerHTML = ' '; tester.className = 'adsbox'; tester.style.cssText = "position:absolute;top-1000px;left:-1000px;"; document.body.appendChild(tester); window.setTimeout(function () { if (tester.offsetHeight === 0) { abd = true; } tester.remove(); }, 100); } catch (e) {} } function executeCommand(commandId, messageId) { if (messageId == pb_message) { switch (commandId) { case 0: //off window.open = originalWindowOpenFn; document.createElement = originalCreateElementFn; document.createEvent = originalCreateEventFn; HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = originalAppendChildFn; break; case 1: //allow once break; } } } document.addEventListener("fullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.fullscreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("mozfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.mozFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("webkitfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.webkitIsFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener('DOMContentLoaded', function () { detectAdblock(); }, false); (function () { window.pbExternalCommand = function (commandId, messageId) { executeCommand(commandId, messageId); }; })();	}; inject(); })();</script>


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Yes, it doesn't appear to help Gaimon that he lives in California (at least I think that's where he lives). Typically, the ultimate burden of proof is on the plaintiff (Cancellara if he elects to go that route here), but the opinion thing is a defense, which means Gaimon would have to establish his statement was truly just a rhetorical opinion and not a defamatory statement disguised as an opinion. Cancellara would obviously argue the opposite. Your last sentence sums up my feelings precisely.


to my knowledge, he lives in Socal, has a Phil Fondo based right here in LA. He has his youtube channel in which he dedicates great production efforts in taking down all the popular KOMs, and wants his followers to know about what he's doing, likes to a lot of attentions from the local bro's. Sounds a tad like a narcissist to me, not full tilt, but definitely attention getter. Then goes on to "opined" about Cancelllara cheating without any solid evidence. Gaimon sounds a little insecure IMO, no make that very insecure.

Gaimon like to say he hates dopers, yet he's friends with a lot of them. Ok fine. But then there are plenty of dopers or questionable dopers that he could have "opined" in his book to which material evidence does exist. For example, he could have made a big stink about questioning Wiggins' use to TUE to get injection of asthma drugs one week before the Tour 2012; that would have clear evidence to back it up after the Russian hacking. Yet he chooses to question Cancellara, but not Ryder Hjesdal's bike?

Sounds to me like Gaimon has a beef with Cancellara? Maybe Cancellara rubbed him the wrong way, and now it was an opportunity to take a jab at Cancellara while helping himself to sell some books? Either way, it looks like a total opportunistic move on his part.

I'm not sure of the laws, but it doesn't make sense to me that Cancellara has to prove he's innocent. It's like if someone accuses you of cheating on your wife, then somehow it's on your to prove that you didn't cheat on her? Makes no sense on the burden of proof. Regardless, don't think it's hard for Cancellara to prove his innocence though. All he has to do is bring his mechanic who handled his bike and have him said "there was no motor", end of story? And what if Cancellara to counter-sue, which will most likely gonna happen if this goes to court? Will Gaimon be even have the financial to withstand such a hit? Or will be be broke and move back with his parents? And what lawyers in LA is gonna even take on his case if he has little financial to fork out up front? Makes no sense for Gaimon to go around yabbing his mouth like this. I'm not saying that Cancellara is innocent or guilty at this point, I'm merely bringing up all the factors at play and the decisions Gaimon seems to be heading. Makes very little sense.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Gaimon comes across as a low level psychopath. Beyond narcissism.

Goes all out to convince a band of followers that he's a 'good guy'. Once that's established he can attack his random figures of hate. That's ok because Phil is a good guy. Must be something to it.

If Ted bundy had a world class vo2max and a stable upbringing I could imagine him writing one of Phil's books.

Don't fall for his shtick.


----------



## Maelochs (Aug 22, 2016)

carlosflanders said:


> If Ted bundy had a world class vo2max and a stable upbringing I could imagine him writing one of Phil's books.


 Man, that's cold .... 

made me chuckle.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> to my knowledge, he lives in Socal, has a Phil Fondo based right here in LA. He has his youtube channel in which he dedicates great production efforts in taking down all the popular KOMs, and wants his followers to know about what he's doing, likes to a lot of attentions from the local bro's. Sounds a tad like a narcissist to me, not full tilt, but definitely attention getter. Then goes on to "opined" about Cancelllara cheating without any solid evidence. Gaimon sounds a little insecure IMO, no make that very insecure.
> 
> Gaimon like to say he hates dopers, yet he's friends with a lot of them. Ok fine. But then there are plenty of dopers or questionable dopers that he could have "opined" in his book to which material evidence does exist. For example, he could have made a big stink about questioning Wiggins' use to TUE to get injection of asthma drugs one week before the Tour 2012; that would have clear evidence to back it up after the Russian hacking. Yet he chooses to question Cancellara, but not Ryder Hjesdal's bike?
> 
> ...


It's because he is the one alleging he has been "defamed." See below:

"Generally, in a defamation case in which the comments are directed about a “private person", the Plaintiff must prove that the Defendant made a false statement of fact, that the [Defendant] was without any legal privilege to make the statement or exceeded the privilege, that the statement caused actual damages, and that the statement was made at least with negligence (recklessness or intentional malice may also be shown but are not necessary in proving defamation against a private person).

The negligence must be proven by a “preponderance of the evidence" (sort of like saying 51/49; enough to tilt the scales). As noted, there is no requirement that the Plaintiff prove any intent to harm (actual malice) or even recklessness."

And....

"The second form of defamation is that which involves statements about a “public figure" (i.e. a politician or entertainment celebrity). The elements of proving a false statement of fact are the same but there are certain differences. In a public figure case, the Plaintiff must prove actual damages. Also, the Plaintiff must prove malice; either that the Defendant made the false statement with the intent to injure or with a reckless disregard for the truth of the statement.

Also, the level of proof necessary for the public figure Plaintiff to prove malice is much higher than the level of proof necessary for the private person Plaintiff to prove at least negligence. In public figure cases, the proof of malice in most states is by "clear and convincing evidence" (i.e. more than a preponderance but less than the criminal burden of “beyond a reasonable doubt"). Thus, in public figure cases, the public figure who claims defamation must prove much more because they are viewed as fair game for public comment. "

The process of sorting it all out is still a costly proposition and not worth it unless your book is bringing in some serious $$$$$.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It sounds like Wiggins might be planning a defamation suit of his own....

Bradley Wiggins: UKAD investigation felt like a witch hunt | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

If Fabian wants to play the long game, he would do well to follow Indurain's example and not rise to the bait, rather than go full Armstrong and sue. Just let it go, because the only effect so far is that a few more books have been sold. Cancellara's fans are still his fans, and those that aren't, aren't. Fabian has more to lose by keeping this story in the press by suing.

Gaimon is hustling to create an after-cycling career, because he obviously didn't make enough money on the bike to support himself for the rest of his life. Very few do. Chances are, his book wouldn't have gotten the press it has if there wasn't this controversy. I;m not saying he did it on purpose, but he probably doesn't regret it at the moment. There's a lot of free international column inches mentioning his book, and for over a week now. His publisher can't afford that kind of advertising. If no lawsuit comes from this, they're probably well ahead of the game.

At this point, it's off season clickbait and should be viewed as such.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well Cancellara did probably the best thing and invited him to a race


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

This would definitely be *MUST WATCH* television...

Fabian Cancellara challenges Phil Gaimon to beat him in a 'Chasing Cancellara' race - Cycling Weekly

I have no idea what the course profile is for his 'races', or what Cancellara's fitness is. Phil has been doing is KOM thing, so he can still climb pretty well (never Cancellara's strong point). 

I suppose it depends on the length, hill profiles, and how many fast friends they can each bring, but it would sure be a fun spectacle to watch. 

I wouldn't put my money of Gaimon if the route is flat, that's for sure. Cancellara can probably still 'motor' pretty well, even without a motor.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd say both of them defused the issue rather well, whether intentionally or not. Now, if they can just leave it alone it will just die naturally.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Reading through Draft Animals now and it's an easy fun read. His pro tour experience seems like any career in that when you get to the top you realize you're not at the top and there is no such thing as rules. Only those who are ruled by morality and ethics seem to lose (as far as making money and creating opportunity to make money). The constant internal debate he has within himself about doping in general is fascinating as well. For example, he talks about being surrounded by dopers and former dopers who he is supposed to hate, but, to survive (and being human) he understands it's not as black and white as he thought. He is one guy I'd sure love to ride with one day. I wish him well and hopes he is successful at his new branding effort. 

And being a doping forum, you guys bashing a dude that is about as anti doping as it gets including motor doping have got to be crazy. I say good for him for stirring the GD pot. Don't think it's going to do **** in the long run; there will still be cheating on every level but, I'm a sucker for whistle blowers or anyone willing to speak out against the corrupt establishment.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Bashing him? Not at all. I've always cheered for him as the underdog. He represents the vast majority of professional cyclists that have to go on to find real jobs after they are "retired".
That he believes Cancellara doped is no surprise. I sure wouldn't be amazed to find out that he was juiced. He started his career during the height of the doping arms race. *Anyone* that got results during that period is suspect. Without actionable proof either way, it adds up to nothing.
The motor? I've watched the videos and am still unconvinced. Then again, I'm not on the level of a pro cyclist, so I probably don't have the eye for such things.
Phil wasn't trying to be a whistle-blower. I'm sure if he had actionable proof, he would have brought it forward. He's right- it's clickbait. A throwaway comment sold some books. He doesn't like Cancellara- got it. He's managed to keep himself in the cycling press far more than his palmares would warrant- good on him. Guys that did far more on the bike are turning wrenches at shops or selling pot in Colorado, so the fact that he's managed to carve out a niche for himself is to be commended. Maybe he'll make this thing last.
He was wrong about Cancellara being Luigi. Maybe he's wrong about the motor. We may never know. Until we have a credible chain of evidence, it's only good for filling column and forum inches during the off-season.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Alaska Mike said:


> Bashing him? Not at all. I've always cheered for him as the underdog. He represents the vast majority of professional cyclists that have to go on to find real jobs after they are "retired".
> That he believes Cancellara doped is no surprise. I sure wouldn't be amazed to find out that he was juiced. He started his career during the height of the doping arms race. *Anyone* that got results during that period is suspect. Without actionable proof either way, it adds up to nothing.
> The motor? I've watched the videos and am still unconvinced. Then again, I'm not on the level of a pro cyclist, so I probably don't have the eye for such things.
> Phil wasn't trying to be a whistle-blower. I'm sure if he had actionable proof, he would have brought it forward. He's right- it's clickbait. A throwaway comment sold some books. He doesn't like Cancellara- got it. He's managed to keep himself in the cycling press far more than his palmares would warrant- good on him. Guys that did far more on the bike are turning wrenches at shops or selling pot in Colorado, so the fact that he's managed to carve out a niche for himself is to be commended. Maybe he'll make this thing last.
> He was wrong about Cancellara being Luigi. Maybe he's wrong about the motor. We may never know. Until we have a credible chain of evidence, it's only good for filling column and forum inches during the off-season.


Maybe you're not but others certainly are which is fine. The book is just opinion and not a Thesis which is what people seem to want. I mean we all have our opinions but, Phil can't have one? That just doesn't sit well with me is all. 

Interestingly, Phil shreds Vaughters, and Danielson, and Dekker, and Levi and on and on way more than the paragraph (I'm only half way through) he jabs Fabian. Where's the outcry from those guys? Fabian must be either guilty or just super insecure or both are my thoughts.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Fabian is a well-known primadonna. Jens used to say he'd ride all day on the cobbles through mud and cow dung and then whine if his towel wasn't soft enough at the showers.

I'm not sure where Phil is going with his career. The written word doesn't seem to be much of a career choice these days, and I doubt broadcasting in the US is much either- especially with more established and popular characters taking the mic. I do wish him the best though, because by all accounts his rode honestly.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

oh Gaimon is also a prima donna himself; he's just not a well-known one. He can also be full of himself, a little bit of a narcissist, just not a well-known one. Some of the guys he hangs around with, are of the same type.; birds of the same feather thing. To me, his book is a complete stunt of trying to make a few bucks, that's it. I think he's not a bad guy to hang out with over cooler talk, but his attempts to make money ever since his retirement has been a little bit on the pathetic side.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know, I kinda admired the guy's hustle. Yeah, he's been casting about trying to stay somewhere in or near the game, but the same could be said about his career. He's trying a whole lot of different things to that end, and some just don't pan out. He definitely gets more press than 99.9% of the retired cyclists out there.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

aclinjury said:


> oh Gaimon is also a prima donna himself; he's just not a well-known one. He can also be full of himself, a little bit of a narcissist, just not a well-known one. Some of the guys he hangs around with, are of the same type.; birds of the same feather thing. To me, his book is a complete stunt of trying to make a few bucks, that's it. I think he's not a bad guy to hang out with over cooler talk, but his attempts to make money ever since his retirement has been a little bit on the pathetic side.


So you know him then? 

I ride with and work with guys all the time that come off way different than they really are. Usually the guys that I sort of dislike early on turn out to be the honest ones just telling it like it is and we get along just fine. The guys that are super nice from the get go (at work especially) I have learned to watch out for. 

As for the book being a stunt to make money, well, yeah. But who cares? He has his story and he's telling part of it. A man's got to earn a living some how. And having an English degree this seems like a natural and productive gig for him. So far he's ribbed damn near everyone in pro cycling especially Vaughters and his former agent which I think is great. Mainly because they sound like wankers. He also goes into talking about guys with real talent and he makes it clear he is not among them. So many other little pieces in the book say to me he's a humble guy. IDK though. Never met the guy so this is all a WAG.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> oh Gaimon is also a prima donna himself; he's just not a well-known one. He can also be full of himself, a little bit of a narcissist, just not a well-known one. Some of the guys he hangs around with, are of the same type.; birds of the same feather thing. To me, his book is a complete stunt of trying to make a few bucks, that's it. I think he's not a bad guy to hang out with over cooler talk, but his attempts to make money ever since his retirement has been a little bit on the pathetic side.


There are a lot of Primadonnas and Narcissists in this world. This forum is full of them.

And why else would someone write a book if not to make money?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

